# Dagmire inteviews James Swallow at Salute



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well guys here is the 3rd and final (for now?) interview with the guys from Black Libaray. 
Jim was nice enought to sit down with us and have a chat. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.
D
PS pop over to our youtube channel and see what other 40k goodness floats your boat


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn, but I want Tarvitz to have survived...

Great interview, guys.

Very much looking forward to Hammer and Anvil!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

hmmm, nice - I'll watch it when I get back from school this afternoon.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

How'd you get these interviews with the BL?

Very cool stuff though!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I help host a Podcast (see my sig) I work very hard to get good stuff for our listeners.
Thats how I got the interviews


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah the small overlords sig you have 

Cracking effort though...


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Damn, but I want Tarvitz to have survived...


What the hell are you talking about? That’s not what he said at all. In fact I would find it incredulous after the way it was set up with Rylanor at the end of Fulgrim if we didn’t see Tarvitz again at some point. 

Would have liked to have known if Varren’s backstory was going to be explored at some point and what happened to the other loyalist Death Guard. 

Also I don’t understand this obsession with ‘moving the story forward’. I was glad he said that it will jump about a bit. There is still lots to tell about the beginning of the Heresy and I hope those stories are told at some point, the demand is clearly there despite the whining from certain corners that its being dragged out too long/I want siege of terra now bla bla bla.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

mal310 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? That’s not what he said at all. In fact I would find it incredulous after the way it was set up with Rylanor at the end of Fulgrim if we didn’t see Tarvitz again at some point.


I'm talking about the point that was up for discussion when they mentioned Garro: Legion of One. They said that apart from the fellow that was found to have survived there... 

Loken
 They had no concrete plans to resurrect the rest. They could stay "dead," but if somebody presents a cool enough idea based on the dangling potential plot threads...they may make a return.

That said, I personally think that with Legion of One, that window for miraculous resurrections is more or less closing.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

As I understand from your question, 2 years after the Issvan V massacre is the furthest they have come so far with Nemesis and Age of Darkness. Is there any Legion I would like to know more about then it is the Iron Warriors as we havent seen their fall completely. They were in Age of Darkness, and an excellente story, but more more. 

Its also nice to see a semi-confession that they are the proto-Inquisition.  And Garro should get more screen-time, either in audio or in the books. And my last remark, nice interview. Continue like this and throw some bones to us fans now and then. ^^


----------

